# The Difference Between Strikes Penetrating and Bouncing Off.



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 4, 2006)

Since this sub-forum is largely read by those beginning their Martial Arts Journey, I'd like to add a point that I wish my early training had emphasized - *the importance of using your hip (hip rotation) *to generate power. This technical point, IMO, is the largest determiner of whether or not your *Strikes are Penetrating or Bouncing Off*. True, there are other components such as balance, alignment, breathing, physical conditioning, body weapon used, etc., but if there was one thing that will have the highest payoff in generating power while training it is to - use your waist and not your shoulders to generate powers.

I thought of this thread while practicing quick boxing jabs on my bag this evening. My jabs now have more power than my right crosses originally did. Why? I don't punch with my shoulders anymore.

_Edited to add that I learned this lesson nearly twenty years ago, so it is not a "new concept" to me, simply a major point for beginners to really emphasize in their own training._


----------



## rziriak (Jan 4, 2006)

How interesting.  American Kenpo teaches this principal from the start.  In our art it is called rotational torque.  We use this theory to cancel an opponents width zone.  It is refreshing to see someone from another art be enlightened to this concept...especially on their own.

Consider this, to cancel someone's height apply the principal of marriage of gravity.  I will let others expound on this concept for you.

Enjoy the postings that are sure to come!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 4, 2006)

rziriak said:
			
		

> How interesting. American Kenpo teaches this principal from the start. In our art it is called rotational torque. We use this theory to cancel an opponents width zone. It is refreshing to see someone from another art be enlightened to this concept...especially on their own.
> 
> Consider this, to cancel someone's height apply the principal of marriage of gravity. I will let others expound on this concept for you.
> 
> Enjoy the postings that are sure to come!!


 
Yes, I know EPAK has it as well. It's been almost twenty years since I was "clued in" as to the importance of rotational torque. Unfortunately, I can't take credit for learning the importance of this on my own - better instruction than the commercial McDojang that I started with did that. I simply wish to put myself back into the "beginner's mind" so that I can find something useful to contribute to this beginner's section.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 4, 2006)

I consider timing to be crucial also. Completion of hip rotation as the strike hits full extension makes a noticeable difference in power.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

Hip rotation was strongly emphasized when I studied Karate.


----------



## The Lorax (Jan 4, 2006)

In Aikido we call it using your center, all of our movement is based on it.  Though we dont practice striking very much, it adds power to all of our other techniques.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 4, 2006)

Aside from all the hip rotation stuff, the bouncing off effect can be reconciled with aligning your body behind your punch. This means stop winging the elbow.
Sean


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 4, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> Aside from all the hip rotation stuff, the bouncing off effect can be reconciled with aligning your body behind your punch. This means stop winging the elbow.
> Sean


 
Good point. I used to purposely brush my body with my elbow to make sure that it stayed in. It did and the habit has stuck. I used to look like a squawking chicken whenever I threw a right cross. I've always had good hip rotation when throwing my cross (who doesn't?), but when I applied the wist torque effectively to my jabs and reverse punches - that's when I really took off.


----------

